# Onion Brule???



## platt (Aug 28, 2005)

Im having to make an onion brule tomorrow in class. I was given a demonstartion in class this week but may have forgot something and wanted to ask the forums how is it done. 
I believe that im suppose to peel the onion, cut in half and saute the flat side until browned in a small amount of butter. 
Can someone tell me if this is the righ thing to do i have a lab tomorrow morning and have to finish writting up my lab sheets tonight. Thanks for any help given.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2005)

I have never heard of that, so I did a search.  All I found was this: Oignon brule (Fr.): "Burnt onion." A peeled, halved onion seared on a flat-top or in a skillet and used to enhance the color of stock and consomme.

Everything else I found just said that it is carmelized onion.  Try doing a search, and maybe you will have more luck than I did, since you know more about what you are looking for.  Or, PM ironchef, as he knows how to make all kinds of fancy dishes (and does for a living).

 Barbara


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Aug 28, 2005)

Actually, Barbara is right (women usually are) you are actually making an onion _brulee_ just like the term used in desserts. It refers to surface caramelization of food. Cut the onion in half and melt a small amount of butter in a skillet over medium heat. Add the onion, cut side down, and let it cook until the surface caramelizes 8-12 minutes.


----------

